# no brake lights, fuse keeps blowing HELP !!



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all, Found out today I have no brake lights in my 90 Sentra, pulled over and found the fuse for the brake lights was blown, the minute I put a new one in it blows, tried unplugging both rear light assemblies and put a fuse part of the way in (just touching the contacts) and it starts to spark, Tried unplugging the connector to the stop light switch at the brake pedal, same thing sparks from fuse area, found a box in the trunk on the drivers side ( brake light sensor I think), unplugged that, tried a fuse sparks again.

I looked at the FSM and it appears to be a pretty simple circuit other than tracing all the wires anyone have any other suggestions on what to check??


Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the switch/harness behind the brake pedal.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Pulled the lower dash down near the fuse panel today, removed the fuse box, nothing looks wrong, unplugged the stop light switch on the brake pedal and when I tried putting a fuse in still does same thing, sparks, Pulled out the stop/tail light sensor and took it apart, one of the pins looks like it got real hot and melted the plastic around it. Had to stop looking at it for tonight will get back to it Saturday. Going to try unplugging the main harness from the body harness near the SMJ to see if fuse still sparks or blows. Thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Had an idea this morning, If I cut the wire coming out of the fuse box (the stop light fuse), than put a fuse in and it doesn't blow than the problem has to be between the fuse box and the brake switch. So When I got home tonight I cut that wire, put the fuse in, it didn't blow, so I cut the wire going to the brake switch and ran a jumper wire between the fuse box wire and the brake switch and the brake lights work !! So the problem has to be in the harness between the fuse box and the brake switch. Now all I have to do is connect the wire properly and try to remember how everything goes back together!!.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Got it all together have brake lights again, don't know where the wire in the harness is touching a ground but as a test I stuck the tip of the test light in one of the 12 volt plugs on the back of the fuse box and touched the ground clip to each end of the cut wire and the light came on, so the wire is touching a ground somewhere. I taped the ends of the wires and put everything back together.


----------

